# General HotShot



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Does anyone own one and if so, is there a lot of prep-work (disconnecting grounds, etc..) associated with it?


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't own one but this past winter borrowed 2. They worked great and easy to use. Glad i saw this thread it reminded me to get one. Last year they were on a month and a half back order. It was so cold here in Michigan I used them daily.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Pipe thawer?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I keep my pipe thawing machine in a box with all the cables hooked up ready for use...

Just clamp the cables on the pipe, plug it in and wait for the busted pipes to show... $$$$$$$ :thumbup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i always used general 400 with long cables. the 40' isnt long enough to go from barn well to house pipe and the 320 doesnt have the power and speed. unless you can wait about 4 hours:yes:


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I have one and love it. Here is a page for my website that I am under construction on but it has a short video. 

This was at a doctor office 25' run on 2 outside walls. 

http://www.campbellplumbing.net/frozen-pipes--frozen-lines.html


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I have one and love it. Here is a page for my website that I am under construction on but it has a short video.
> 
> This was at a doctor office 25' run on 2 outside walls.
> 
> http://www.campbellplumbing.net/frozen-pipes--frozen-lines.html


Do you disconnect grounds before doing this. I saw that in the operating instructions but wasnt sure if it was General doing some cya.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

When the line opens I turn the unit off and grab which ever line is closer


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> Pipe thawer?


Yes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Will this thing start a fire? Can you get electrocuted if you touch the pipe? Does it melt the solder? What if propress was used....any damage to orings?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Will this thing start a fire? Can you get electrocuted if you touch the pipe? Does it melt the solder? What if propress was used....any damage to orings?


The pipe will not get hot unless you have the leads close to each other.
The unit works better if YOU CLEAR YOUR PM INBOX!!!:laughing:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I spoke to a lady at General. She says, "this is the safest way to thaw frozen pipes". I think disconnecting all grounds is probably a good idea. It would probably be useless if the thawed metallic pipe has a pex repair in-line somewhere. Maybe you could jumper that section, no?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Just saw that Ridgid makes one as well. Wonder which is better?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> The pipe will not get hot unless you have the leads close to each other.
> The unit works better if YOU CLEAR YOUR PM INBOX!!!:laughing:


Aw heck, it's not that important lol. Just never used one before. Just find it's interesting how you northern plumbers are gearing up for winter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine is a brand called Pipe-N-Hot. I've had it for many years and it works great.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> Just saw that Ridgid makes one as well. Wonder which is better?


https://cdn2.ridgid.com/resources/m...15-18bf441be9e8&languagecode=en&type=document

Looks similar to the hot shot.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Anyone have a problem with the cables over heating?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If your cables over heat you have bad connections at the clamps or the machine. I have the hot shot, trindel, and the version that Ridgid is putting their name on prior to Ridgid getting their hands on it. They all work really well, never had an issue with grounds, propress fittings and you never remove a clamp or place a clamp with the unit turned on. It will blow a hole in the copper.

These units are pumping anywhere from 200 to 500 amps of current through the copper pipes.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I use the 320 little one with good success. You can use two in tandem for longer runs or larger lines.


----------

